# 2 Verschiedene Grafikkarten Crossfire.



## Beni1808 (1. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin neu hier und habe das Bedürfnis meine PC etwas zu pimpen.
Im Moment habe ich eine XFX 7770 Overclocked in meinem guten Stück verbaut. Diese Grafikkarte ist ein Monster in ihrere Preisklasse doch leider reicht sie mir nicht mehr. 
Da ich sehr Aktiv auf YouTube bin und immer versuche mich beim zocken nicht zu arg aufzuregen brauche ich mehr Power. 
Nun wollte ich hier frage was würdet ihr empfehlen ?
Da ich ja die XFX7770 besitze und sie sehr Crossfire geeignet ist habe ich das in Erwägung gezogen, nun weiß ich aber nicht ob eine weiter 7770 die gewünschte Leistung erbringt ( Battlefield 4 steht an ).
Deshalb habe ich die Idee gehabt mir eine XFX7950 dazuzukaufen und diese mit der XFX7770 zu verbinden. 

Nun ist meine Frage ob die Möglich ist und welche Leistung denkt ihr habe ich zu erwarten 
Danke schon mal für die Antworten 

Könnt mir auch gerne andere Grafikkarten vorschlagen die zwischen 100-250 Euro kosten und eine ahnlihc hohe Leistung erbringen


----------



## svd (1. September 2013)

Von Crossfire erwartest du dir zu viel, als dass du eine immense Leistungssteigerung erhieltest.

Aber falls du schon bereit wärst, 250€ auszugeben, könntest du die HD7770 verkaufen und gegen eine einzelne HD7970 tauschen.
Das müsste sich, vom Geld her, locker ausgehen. Natürlich müsste der Rest deines Systems, vor allem das Netzteil, da auch mitspielen.

Ansonsten blieben, falls du AMD treu bleiben möchtest, eine einzelne HD7950 oder eine GTX760.
Die GTX770 ist, selbst mit eingerechnetem Verkauf der alten Karte, im Budget leider nicht drin.


----------



## Beni1808 (1. September 2013)

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Beni1808 (1. September 2013)

Jedoch bin ich mir gerade etwas unsicher wieso eine GTX770 nicht im budget liegen solle sie kostet doch ebenso um die 350 oder?


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2013)

Ich würde auch eher die 7770 verkaufen und dann statt der 7950 eine AMD 7970 GHz-Edition oder Nvidia GTX 770 nehmen, bzw. an sich reicht eine 7950 sowieso erst mal für eine ganze Weile völlig aus. Vorteil AMD: da sind derzeit zB bei Kauf über hardewareversand.de oder auch einige andere Shops noch 3 Spiele mit dabei, auch schon bei der 7950: 3 von den "Gold"-Spielen Deiner Wahl: http://www.hardwareversand.de/landi...4ABD03913.www1?lp=never_settle_forever&ref=52

Vorteil Nvidia: ich meine da sei auch ein Spiel dabei, und du hast halt PhysX, wobei das nur sehr wenige Games nutzen. 



Aber Crossfire, auch wenn das klappt, ist eine ganz miese Idee: du hast zwar THEORETISCH dann zu der 7950 nochmal bis zu 50% Plus, weil die 7770 ca halb so stark ist (d.h. 50% der 7950 kommen im besten Falle in der Theorie dazu) - aber erstens werden das in der Praxis niemals die 50% sein, und zweitens hast Du auch beim Surfen, Office usw. wegen der zweiten Karte unnötig mehr Strombedarf, und drittens - viel wichtiger: bei crossfire addiert sich das RAM nicht, und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann wird nur das RAM der "kleineren" Karte benutzt, das hieße bei Dir: nur 1GB RAM wird für die Grafik genutzt, denn die AMD 7770 hat ja nur 1GB (oder? ) ... dabei würden sich schon ab einer AMD 7850 2GB in modernen Spielen bemerkbar machen, bzw. in einigen Spielen würden die 1GB zu wenig sein für die Details, die die Karte eigentlich schaffen könnte.


----------



## Beni1808 (1. September 2013)

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort

Und ist die XFX7970 nicht etwas leistungsstärker als die GTX770


----------



## Beni1808 (1. September 2013)

Danke und ich denke dann entweder eine XFX7970 oder die GTX770

http://www.amazon.de/XFX-Radeon-Gra...=UTF8&qid=1378057759&sr=8-1&keywords=xfx+7970

oder 

Gigabyte PCX GV-N770OC-2G GBT Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

welche würdet ihr empfelhen ?

Ebenso besitze ich alle diese Spiele


----------



## svd (1. September 2013)

Beni1808 schrieb:


> Jedoch bin ich mir gerade etwas unsicher wieso eine GTX770 nicht im budget liegen solle sie kostet doch ebenso um die 350 oder?


 
Da du von einer Grafikkarte im 100-250€ Bereich geredet hattest, die HD7770 keine 100€ im Verkauf bringt, bin ich von einem Budget unter 350€ ausgegangen. 

Hmm, beide Grafikchips sind sehr gut, der Leistungsunterschied wird dem des Preises auch ähnlich sein.
Egal wofür du dich entscheidest, kauf lieber nicht bei Amazon (falls die Links nicht nur der Veranschaulichung dienen). Von den Anbietern dort erhältst du vlt. das Spielebundle nicht.

Selbsts wenn du die Spiele schon alle hast, könntest du diese für einen Zehner loswerden, oder, falls du die Spendierhosen anhast, halt verschenken.

Wenn du die XFX HD7990 möchtest, wäre die bei Mindfactory, auch mit Versandkosten, günstiger.
Um den fast selben Preis bekämst du bei Hardwareversand die PowerColor HD7970, welche vlt. den leiseren Lüfter als die XFX hat.

Hardwareversand hat auch die Gigabyte GTX770 im Programm. Mindfactory zB eine günstige von ASUS mit dem DirectCU Kühler, der auf der HD7990 vlt nicht lautlos wie auf schwächeren GPUs ist, aber dennoch angenehm leise bleiben soll.

edit: Hui, der Preis der HD7970 ist bei MF, während des Schreibens, von 286 auf 308 gestiegen. Ärgerlich.


----------



## Beni1808 (1. September 2013)

hmm danke für die große Auswahl 
und ja die 350 sind variabel 
Ebenso verstehe ich nciht wieso die XFX fast 70 Euro billiger als eine GTX oder GeForce ist 

Ist sie etwa schlechter oder nur keine Art markenname ?


----------



## svd (1. September 2013)

Nein, XFX ist einfach der Hersteller der Karte. Und durchaus ein namhafter.
Deren Double Dissipation Lüfter ist iA recht gelobt worden, nur scheinen in letzter Zeit die Schwankungen, was die Fertigungsqualität angeht, recht groß zu sein.

Ich habe gerade bemerkt, dass die PowerColor HD7970 mit dem obigen Link zu der teueren Version führt.
Um bei Hardwareversand einzukaufen, gehst du am besten über ein Preisvergleichsportal zur Hardware deiner Wahl und von dessen Beschreibung zu Hardwareversand.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2013)

Die Preise schwanken halt auch mal - wichtig ist halt: es gibt die 7970 und die 7970 GHZ-Edition. Die letztere ist in den bisherigen Tests in etwa gleich schnell wie die GTX 770, die nicht-GHz aber ist schon ein Stück langsamer, und die nicht-GHz sind halt meistens auch etwas günstiger.

Die XFX bei mindfactory ist echt sehr günstig, also auch für die 308€. Vlt haben die auf ein anderes Angebot reagiert - normalerweise sind die XFX nicht günstiger als andere, sondern mal so, mal so - XFX ist zwar nie bei den ganz teuren, aber es kann auch mal das Modell eines anderen vielleicht dem "Durchschnittsuser" bekannteren Herstellers günstiger sein, das schwankt halt


----------



## Beni1808 (1. September 2013)

Vielen Danke aber ich denke mit der XFX7970 habe ich eine recht gut wahl  wie lange denkst du wird diese Grafikkarte uptodate sein


----------



## svd (1. September 2013)

Das kann dir niemand genau sagen.

Bei Grafikkarten, die zum Kaufzeitpunkt einen Straßenwert von 270+ haben, kannst du, gaaaanz grob, davon ausgehen, du in zwei Jahren zwar noch alles gut spielen kannst, es dich aber trotzdem wieder jucken könnte, neue Hardware zu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Das kann dir niemand genau sagen.
> 
> Bei Grafikkarten, die zum Kaufzeitpunkt einen Straßenwert von 270+ haben, kannst du, gaaaanz grob, davon ausgehen, du in zwei Jahren zwar noch alles gut spielen kannst, es dich aber trotzdem wieder jucken könnte, neue Hardware zu kaufen.



Ja, das hängt auch immer vom Anspruch ab. Und auch davon, was ein Spielehersteller vlt nur zu "protzen" als neuen "Ultra"-Modus bietet - BF3 zb war bei Release auf "Ultra" nur mit extrem teuren PCs spielbar, der Modus war aber auch reine "Prahlerei", und den Unterschiede zu der nächst-niedrigen Detailstufe (für die ein deutlich günstigerer PC schon reichte) sieht man beim Spielen eh nicht. D.h. diese "Ultra"-Einstellungen sollte man sowieso nicht als Maßstab nehmen.  

Aber ich sag mal so: ne 7950 + 7770 im crossfire würde vlt - wenn man Glück hat - quasi 1-2 Spiele "länger halten". Und derzeit ist eine Karte wie die 7970 GHz schon eher "High End" als "Durchschnitt", d.h. das ist ne Karte, die man als Spielehersteller NICHT beim Durchschnittskunden als selbstverständlich voraussetzt. Die wird also noch ne ganze Weile gut ausreichen.


----------



## Beni1808 (1. September 2013)

Danke  und joa die XFX7950 tuts hoffentlich ne weile


----------



## Beni1808 (2. September 2013)

Beni1808 schrieb:


> Danke  und joa die XFX7950 tuts hoffentlich ne weile


 

Ich habe da noch eine weiter Karte gefunden welche ich recht interessant. Was denkt ihr über die ASUS Nvidia GeForce GTX660?

Und ja ihr merkt das ich unsicher bin


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2013)

Beni1808 schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch eine weiter Karte gefunden welche ich recht interessant. Was denkt ihr über die ASUS Nvidia GeForce GTX660?
> 
> Und ja ihr merkt das ich unsicher bin




Die GTX 660 ist ein bisschen stärker als die AMD 78*50*, die AMD 78*70* für unter 200€ ist bereits ein Stück stärker, ca gleichstark wie die GTX 660 *Ti*, welche eine andere Karte als die GFX 660 ohne Ti ist. Dann kommen mit erneutem merkbaren Abstand die GTX 760 und AMD 7950.


----------

